# Delicious fruit pudding



## praja (Feb 17, 2009)

*Fruit pudding is more delicious and easiest to prepare.I just love to prepare it *
*Ingredients:
*1 apple finely chopped.
1/2 pound grapes(250 gms)each sliced into two.
1 Mango (cut in small pieces)
1 orange(cut in small pieces)
100 gms strawberry(cut in small pieces)
250 gms Cream
100 gms sugar.
*Procedure:*
1.Take cream in a vessel and stir it till it is smooth and creamy.
2.Mix sugar in this cream and stir well so that the sugar is properly dissolved.(If cream is sweet need not add sugar).
3.Add all the fruits and mix well.
4.Refrigerate it for 3 hrs.
5.Serve chilled.You will really love it.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you add any thickener to the cream or do you just leave the cream as is and pretty thin?


----------



## praja (Feb 19, 2009)

It all depends on type of cream you use i.e if u use whipped cream(it is sweet) and stirring it well results in thickened cream,but if you use plain cream, in that case when you add sugar and stir for 5 min it becomes thick and then you just need to add fruits in it.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Feb 20, 2009)

oh ok...nice and simple.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

